# so...do you guys think?



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, as a little side time thing I am going to try and sell used books online. Most books I have are in good shape. It there is ever anything wrong I post up whats wrong and pictures. I have opened up a facebook account as a starter but as soon as I can I am going to take it over to ebay...just havent had time seeing as I am under 18 and do not want to mess up my mothers ebay account by trying to learn.

I was wondering if you guys thought that would get anywhere? 

I am also going to go get a part time job...though mom thinks I should focus on school and doing the book thing...I want to have a good source of income...The book selling is to help me get into collage...collage fund YAY!

I was wondering what your guys in take on this? Do you think it will really go anywhere...

Also I am thinking about making little stuffed animals...once I find out how...on there
My first try failed...epic fail... I tried to make a dog and it turned out looking like a horse with no legs...dont ask...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LoL, awe sorry about the stuffed animal incident... But it's all live & learn & think it's a really good idea.

As far as the part time job, depending on how old you are, if you work like twice a week I think it'd be fine. My cousin started working a pt job at 14 while going to school to set up a retirement/college fund.

Seems to be working out for her.  Just do what you can but don't stress yourself out. One thing I've learned, where one door closes another opens.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's a good idea. Just figure out all the fee's first and make sure you have the shipping amount right so you don't end up paying for shipping out of your profits. Unless you are going to offer free shipping. Both ebay and paypal take a percentage from you.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i find unless your sellin quality stuff on ebay people dont pay alot you may end up making like $3 a book or less so work out what it costs you as far as time and effort when going ebay route as well as the shipping costs that could cost you big if its not right. I like the facebook marketplace look up various citys around you and start there I sell a bunch of kids stuff on the kids sites on facebook works well. I have sold alot on craigslist as well but you can end up with alot of no shows and flakes going that way as well.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

amazon is the best place for u to try ....... but thers a lot of competiton on there i find ebay is more difficult since it bidding but amazon or even craigslist are both good placs to try while your strting out.... good luck


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Are these books you already have, or do you buy them cheap somewhere like flea markets or garage sales? It's probably an ok idea as long as you work out the shipping and such. You can try making ads on craigslist (free), sell a group of similar themed books and meet the buyer somewhere public like a mall.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK what type of books are we talking about here? I sell tons of stuff on EBAY and make a decent amount with what I sell; however, the trick is the way you present it and of course what you are selling. I sell Proactive face care, phones, electronics, etc. I don't sell books on there though. If you are selling textbooks I suggest using Craigslist or in most cases I sell them to places like textbooksrus.com or bigwords.com and I usually have money from them in my paypal account in 2 days. As someone suggested Amazon is also a good place to start. I will say that selling anything online is time consuming. Good luck!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Use Amazon. Ebay takes to much out in fees. Also ebay isn't the best option for books.


----------

